# The Dictator



## motown1002 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hey guys.  Has anyone heard anything about the Dictator?  Been using him for the last few years and then some communication a couple weeks ago and now nothing.  

MT


----------



## snake (Apr 13, 2016)

Benito Mussolini has been dead for like 70 years bud.


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks snake.


----------



## DF (Apr 13, 2016)

Not sure you'll get much help here.  He is on another board that I go to on occasion.  I checked & he was active as of yesterday.


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 13, 2016)

I wasn't sure which board he was on.


----------



## DF (Apr 13, 2016)

The answer is just a google away my friend.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 13, 2016)

He always comes and goes!

Never seen anyone get hacked as much as him!


----------



## motown1002 (Apr 14, 2016)

Have been trying to get ahold of him, but he isn't answering his email.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Apr 15, 2016)

There's a certain "other board" he's on that seems to have a problem with source(S) always getting hacked. Just read about one the other day....red flag wavin!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 15, 2016)

Sfg is the dicktaster. Does that help?

Lettuce be cereal tho... Dude is unreliable with his repeatedly being "hacked" which I think is bullshit. Avoid.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 15, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sfg is the dicktaster. Does that help?
> 
> Lettuce be cereal tho... Dude is unreliable with his repeatedly being "hacked" which I think is bullshit. Avoid.



I agree but not on the dick tasting LOL.

How does someone get hacked so much throughout all these years?

Seems very selective to me if you catch my sperm I mean drift.


----------



## RichPopeye (Apr 17, 2016)

You can send me the money you owe him. I'll make sure he gets it.


----------



## gh0st (Apr 17, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> He always comes and goes!
> 
> Never seen anyone get hacked as much as him!



Yes, true!
But great source, despite those issues.

Line one is the best!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 17, 2016)

SFGiants said:


> I agree but not on the dick tasting LOL.
> 
> How does someone get hacked so much throughout all these years?
> 
> Seems very selective to me if you catch my sperm I mean drift.



I feel you ('re balls)



gh0st said:


> Yes, true!
> But great source, despite those issues.
> 
> Line one is the best!



You mean lab? Because his security is shit he is a terrible source. Not a great one. His oils may be great but I would never get involved with a guy like this.


----------



## TwinPeaks (Apr 20, 2016)

What is that? UGL?


----------



## Jason126 (Apr 29, 2016)

I was wondering if you have heard back from him?  My personal lab has great oils but his orals seem pretty damn weak.  So I was thinking about trying this guy For orals only.  He has been answering my emails lately so he's definitely back on.  I was also wondering myself of anybody's experiences with this guy?? I made a small trial order today off of line 1.  I guess I will find out soon.


----------



## Jason126 (Apr 29, 2016)

Yes I believe it's five different underground labs and he is the middleman of all five private labs.


----------

